
Math that feels good: Creating learning resources for blind students - bryanrasmussen
https://aimath.org/aimnews/braille_full/
======
g82918
I wish aria labels were first class citizens are at least that developers
cared about blind or disabled users.

~~~
bryanrasmussen
One time I was interviewing at a pretty big media company for online
publications in the Scandinavian region - has a bunch of magazines and the
rights to distribute a lot of international magazines in the region. Probably
their biggest magazines were home improvement interior design type stuff (so
now people familiar can pinpoint what company it was)

Anyway, the guy in charge of tech was pretty young, early 20s, and at some
point in selling myself I talked up my familiarity with wai and wcag and first
off he needed explaining what they were and then he said "we don't have any
disabled users" which I mean, if there is any company that would have an aging
customer base with all that implies it was this company. I basically got a
little hot headed and told him he was wrong (I was still polite though),
anyway I didn't get the job (not necessarily for that reason bu t it did ruin
the mood as it were)

Several years later I was consulting at a major Television company in Denmark
(the one you would think of if you thought major Television company in
Denmark) and he had recently been made the head of the development there.

Meandering anecdote done - change is supposed to come from the head of the
beast, and it ain't coming.

